# Married 47 years + nothing left



## DameEdna

Hia Folks

I'm talking about my parents. Childhood sweethearts they were. Been married 47 years and for the past 20 years it has steadily gone downhill. Dad did some daft things. He must be full of regrets, but he's a quite (almost mute) person who doesnt talk. Mom's past caring about him anymore. Wants to separate but they have no money. It's a sad sad situation. 

I just wanted to tell someone. :scratchhead:


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

I'm sorry to hear that. That is a very sad thing to happen. I know my mom and dad have been married nearly 34 years, and my grandparents are going on 62 years. I know if either of them decided they were going to separate or divorce, I'd be absolutely devastated. They are my examples, the ones who always made me believe that love could last. 

I hope you all deal with this and can be happy again, somehow.


----------



## mommyof31982

that is a crappy situation. My grandparents seperated and divorced several years back- it was definately weird for everyone. But its their life, not yours - my only advice is try not to let it effect you too much.


----------



## asgoodasitcanbe

Hi DameEdna: There is nothing sadder then seeing the distress of two people you love...We will be married 52 years in a few months...I don't know where the years have gone, but they have disappeared...We have been blessed...We are more in love today then all our yesterdays, but this is us who I speak of and not your parents...Actually I have a Topic on this site that I think is married 50 years...Unfortunately, I lost my password and couldn't sign back on...

Because of my experience in life I know all the years of love...I have seen many people in your parents situation...Most of the problem starts around male menopause...This is a word that is seldom spoken of, but for many men it can be worse than it can be for a woman...This being when their potency comes into being and without proper help from the woman that loves them it can be a rough time in life that eventually both of them can regret...For some unknown reason they think that the true love that they used to know and love has died off and this part of them is gone....Unfortunately, it is a part of them that when kept nutured can be more erotic and mind boggling sexual than any time in their life...

How can you help them?...Try taking them back to their yesterday...Find those places in time that they loved...Find their old sex life...This is the binding in a good marriage...It is up to your Mother to make him whole again...Tell her that a man ages far more swiftly than a woman...Grab him now while he is still young and hold him tight...When she see faults in him not to tell him about it, but to accept it and treasure their time together....

I wasn't going to post here anymore, but seeing this sadness in the post I did want to put in my two cents...I wish you well....

Caroline


----------



## Roselyn

My parents were married for 62 years and loved each other to the end. I'm sure that they had rocky times as well and they married when my mother was 18 and my father at 22. They raised four children and both worked. The marriage were first marriages for both of them. They always did things together, like shopping, attending events (except for church as my father was not the church-going type). My father deeply grieved my mother's passing, and died two weeks after her. They were best friends.


----------

